# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  زي برشلونة الجديد

## أبومحمد

*

لون النار أحمر وأصفر 
لون النور أحمر وأصفر 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انه البارسا ولا عجب كله روعة وفن وادب


*

----------


## أبومحمد

*عشان كده كريستيانو جقلب 

هرش من اللون 

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أحمر وأصفر

كيتا فى جلافيط مدريد
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المريخ عديييييييييييييييييييييييل اه ناس شيكو مدريد ح يشجعو منو
                        	*

----------

